# 2nd reaper Picture and teaser thread for 2nd reaper 2020



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

can not wait to start seeing pics whoot


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

A teaser for my victim! I hope you like enjoy this as much as I do. I already have one for myself and love it!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Teaser my dear victim


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Another teaser


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Saki.Girl said:


> Another teaser
> View attachment 738509


Love that! Hazel was my great grandmother’s name 🧡🖤🧡🖤


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

Saki.Girl said:


> Teaser my dear victim
> View attachment 738482


oh my word that is gorgeous work.


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

here's a teaser for my victim!
muahahahhaaha!


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Oh Victim, I've been busy!! So much to do, so many ideas...


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Saki... Love love love that witch hazel embroidery!


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

Dear victim...Just a little hint. 🎃


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I just got home and found a package from Amazon from my Reaper. It had a note that this is something g to start you off. Dang, I would be satisfied with just the wonderful light! Thank you Secret Reaper!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> I just got home and found a package from Amazon from my Reaper. It had a note that this is something g to start you off. Dang, I would be satisfied with just the wonderful light! Thank you Secret Reaper!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome!! I was just looking into getting some of those, maybe for next year!!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

A few teasers for you, dear Victim!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

love that led flood light!! cool!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

A teaser for my victim


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

I got a teaser today!








I'm also participating in the card exchange so I thought it was one of those...then I noticed the mysterious return address...








I can't wait to see what happens next! ☠🎃👻


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Very cool card!!!


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

Received a pre-reap gift yesterday... this adorable metal sign.
BTW, my brilliant reaper sent it via Amazon...


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

CzarinaKatarina said:


> Received a pre-reap gift yesterday... this adorable metal sign.
> BTW, my brilliant reaper sent it via Amazon...
> View attachment 739370


I LOVE that sign!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Ohhh I love that sign!!!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> Another teaser
> View attachment 738509


your embroidery is soo wicked!!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

First off,
Hostesswiththemostess you Rock!!!!!!! 








I love my box of goodies. She sent me the cutest stuff that I can not wait to use this year. 
A trio of Jack-O's saying TRICK OR TREAT will have a prime place next to me desk at work along with that cute cat and the metal cauldron ( I'm doing a jig over that one!) 
















I will have to add the little bottle in my display at work as well, its all just a perfect amount of items to keep my feeling festive at the office.















The baking goods will be getting some use as well and I'm already calling that mug my new favorite.















and your card is just adorable. Thank you again for your care and thoughtfulness.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

a_granger said:


> First off,
> Hostesswiththemostess you Rock!!!!!!!
> View attachment 739535
> 
> ...


What a fantastic reap! I love that cauldron.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Great reap


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Great reap! Wow, I better get myself into third gear if reaps are being received already!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Great reap a_granger 

I have never seen psychic mits but now I want a set-lol


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Love the little cat!!! And that mug, would be my favorite too!! The cauldron is beyond cool...love it is metal!!!


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

I’m living through y’all this year. I have a job now, and will be retiring for Reaper 2021. So my pretties, think really hard for the next year.....maybe I will get you. Everyone is doing great works this year.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

a_granger said:


> your embroidery is soo wicked!!


Thank you sweetie


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

the reaps are starting out great can not wait to see more


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Yesterday evening I finished boxing my victim’s reap.

I’m looking forward to seeing pictures of more reaps in the coming days!


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

a_granger I am so glad you loved everything!!! It was a blast shopping for you!!! Happy Halloween!!!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

I have one more thing to finish up and then will start boxing! If everything goes according to plan, I hope to ship by Thursday. Can’t wait to see everyone’s reaps-this is so fun!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I am planning to ship by Thursday.


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

I've been reaped! I just got home and I'm exhausted. I'm about to open and take pictures. I will post them tomorrow. So excited!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

reap is on its way ok will be today when my shipping gal at works ships it lol


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i am so excited to see more reaps


----------



## linkit (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Monday will be a great day for someone


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

linkit said:


> View attachment 739818


How cute!! Are those socks??


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

I'm at work and had a free minute to post pictures of my wonderful reap! I'm still working on mine and will have to finish it up this weekend.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Momof2! What a fun and great Reap. I love those small metal tins and candles and the Yankee candle, too!

Are those Leggings? Sweet!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing more reaps


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Shipping was going to be tomorrow but something's just can't be rushed. So my fine victim, I'll just say you will be reaped very soon....muah ha ha.


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

One quick teaser pic while I'm wrapping things up... hopefully going in the mail tomorrow... muhahahahahahahaa


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Momof2! said:


> I'm at work and had a free minute to post pictures of my wonderful reap! I'm still working on mine and will have to finish it up this weekend.


Great reap! I love those candle holders.



CzarinaKatarina said:


> One quick teaser pic while I'm wrapping things up... hopefully going in the mail tomorrow... muhahahahahahahaa
> View attachment 740097


What a fantastic teaser, That crow and cat are so cool! I’m looking forward to seeing who the lucky victim is.


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

All boxed up victim, it's heading to you soon!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Thank you Wicked Spiryt!!! I love everything








I always need Funkins! I’m going to sew those 2 super soft towels together to make a pillow and will carry the candle around my yard on Halloween.








Have you ever seen anything cuter? It immediately makes me smile
I also got an entire set of figurines which I set up right next to my desk at school—it will probably be there all year if I’m still trapped in virtual land. 








I have had a stressful week so this was a joy to get!


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

Omg omg omg I’ve been reaped by linkit123!! I absolutely love this! I can’t thank you enough!! It is beautiful!! Thank you so much for taking the time to make this!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

kab said:


> Omg omg omg I’ve been reaped by linkit123!! I absolutely love this! I can’t thank you enough!! It is beautiful!! Thank you so much for taking the time to make this!
> View attachment 740132
> View attachment 740133


Nice reap. I love the books and candle holder.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

kloey74 said:


> Thank you Wicked Spiryt!!! I love everything
> View attachment 740128
> 
> I always need Funkins! I’m going to sew those 2 super soft towels together to make a pillow and will carry the candle around my yard on Halloween.
> ...


I’m happy you liked everything Kloey. I love how the figurines look in your classroom.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Kloey74,I love the cat bowl!!! And the towels! I have never seen any like that, so cool, will make a great pillow too!!! What fun figurines!!

Kab, that is stunning!! The jewels and flowers...candle, great reap!!


----------



## linkit (Sep 1, 2020)

kab said:


> Omg omg omg I’ve been reaped by linkit123!! I absolutely love this! I can’t thank you enough!! It is beautiful!! Thank you so much for taking the time to make this!
> View attachment 740132
> View attachment 740133


So glad it got there safe and sound! I had so much fun making it, glad you like it!!


----------



## linkit (Sep 1, 2020)

linkit said:


> So glad it got there safe and sound! I had so much fun making it, glad you like it!!


Also the candles are on with velcro so you can turn them on and off


----------



## linkit (Sep 1, 2020)

linkit said:


> So glad it got there safe and sound! I had so much fun making it, glad you like it!!


Also the candles are on with velcro so you can turn them on and off


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

My dear victim i am so excited for you to get your reap i hope you will enjoy everything I put together for you.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Great reaps I'm loving all the pictures. Can't wait to see what's next.
Oh and someone should be getting their goodies Wednesday!


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

My generous reaper. I love everything and the candles smell SOOO good.


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

Putting my box together today. I'll be getting it sent out tomorrow after work.


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

Momof2! said:


> My generous reaper. I love everything and the candles smell SOOO good.


I'm glad you're enjoying everything!


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

ceo418 said:


> I'm glad you're enjoying everything!


I am for sure! I didnt post as soon as I should have. Work has been crazy. I do love everything and it is all being used and appreciated. Thank you again!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

whoot someone has a reap that was delivered


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

I WAS REAPED!!! Oh my goodness! I am speechless-I’m still going through the box and it is AMAZING. I was so excited I had to stop and post this. Plus, my daughter has a box, too!! I will be posting pictures shortly. SAKI GIRL, I am blown away at the thought and time you have put into this reap for me and my daughter!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Saki.Girl said:


> whoot someone has a reap that was delivered


Holy smokes it was me! Thank you thank you thank you! I’m so excited-pictures will be posted soon!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Holly Haunter said:


> I WAS REAPED!!! Oh my goodness! I am speechless-I’m still going through the box and it is AMAZING. I was so excited I had to stop and post this. Plus, my daughter has a box, too!! I will be posting pictures shortly. SAKI GIRL, I am blown away at the thought and time you have put into this reap for me and my daughter!


 yaaa you guys got them whoot .


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Ok everyone. Grab a glass of the poison of your choice and maybe a pumpkin flavored snack because this is going to take a minute! I’m going to be posting my daughter’s reap first, then mine. Yes-Saki Girl sent two boxes! My daughter was sooo excited. First, here are the boxes!














They were decorated so cute with all the felt stickers! When she opened her box, here was her card. It made her laugh!














Now, for the goodies!!







but-first she grabbed this super awesome furry bones plush out of the top of the box. She loves it!














there was a mood ring, which she is currently wearing to check on her mood.







and, here are a few shots of all of the other goodies!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Continued...














the syringes are really cool highlighters! And, we noticed and love how you fixed up the notebook. 🧡🖤🧡🖤







the ghost is living above our kitchen table. She is also really loving the keychains you made for her, Saki Girl!

Next, onto my reap!!
Here is my card 





















the first thing I took out when I opened the box was this gorgeous poncho! I am so excited to rock that tomorrow!







then, I took out two of these! They are so beautiful! I have to figure out what to do with them. I definitely want to display them🧡🖤🧡🖤







then, there was this!







I’ve already put that one up! Next, I pulled out a super soft blanket. I will be snuggling in this tonight as I watch a Halloween movie.


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Continued.....
Then, while I watch the movie, I will be using these amazing coasters. Saki Girl, did you make these? They are great!







In the morning, I will be using my coffee coaster and this mug. I need my coffee lol!








then, there was this amazing broom and some wax melts (I think?). I really love the broom-did you make this, too? Plus, there were two infiniti scarves! (My daughter got one as well, so three!)















I also love TNBC, and these string lights rock. They light up and play a song. I have already added them to my tree!







the witch’s hat is an ornament and is also on my tree already! The bats and skull I am deciding if I want to add them to my tree, my purse, or my backpack! Saki girl-these are awesome!! I LOVE the design on the bats! Then, there are these awesome additions to my kitchen. There is a drying towel and some amazing reaper cloths. I love these so much.








Ok, so...there was still more! 








A Halloween gnome! I am obsessed with gnomes and just love them. This guy rocks.
I had also mentioned that I was hoping for a spooky table setting this year. I received an amazing table runner.








and, these absolutely KILLER napkins. I don’t think I’ll ever let anyone use them. I put them out to be admired!








the embroidery simply is breathtaking. I will also use this crystal ball that lights up on my table!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Finally....
I can’t believe that there was still more. But, there was and I was completely blown away. There was this beautiful napkin, that was in some of the best Halloween colors ever.







And, this killer sign/picture. Saki girl, did you make this? I absolutely love this.








finally, there is this picture. I opened it and literally had no words because it was exquisite. This must have taken forever! It is beautiful and the details are amazing. I also love the frame!








This will be up all year around in my house. I really can’t thank you enough for everything. The time and thought you put into this is touching. Thank you again from the bottom of my black heart 🖤!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

you are so very welcome i am so glad you guys like everything, 
those are wax melts and yes i made the coasters , the signature pic pumpkins thought it was perfect for you . i also made the witch broom. i am so happy that you like everything and hope your Halloween is great .


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

I've been reaped!!! 
Thank you so much Bethene, reaper queen, I love everything... it's absolutely perfect! 








I love the little details you drew on the box and envelope, and I love the skull card, beautiful! 








First on top was this gorgeous set of kitchen towels, you must have read my mind as I was looking for some nice halloweeny ones! 
Everything in the box was beautifully wrapped with black paper: 








This handsome lad will fit right in with my other skellies! 








Next, these gorgeous bone necklaces which will go on my halloween tree








These snakes are great for my bayou... but just wait for the show stoppers to come... outfits for my skellies! Amazing detailed, feathered, boned and decorated fit for voodoo Kings and queens! 
























Can't wait to post pics of my skellies in their finery! 















Great signs, and lovely fabric that I absolutely love!


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

This beautiful cushion cover will be a permanent fixture now! Socks which, again, I was just looking for! And baking goodies.. cookie cutters and cupcake cases! 

And all my spoils together... just look at that amazing top hat!


















Thank you so much! You thoroughly spoiled me, I love it all!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Beautiful things. Love all the embroidery—fantastic work and presents!

That top hat will make someone the talk of the night! Love it and those smelly clothes are awesome!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I have been Reaped!!! I have a big package just delivered while I was looki g at photos here! It came all the way from across the Pond in England!

I am so excited and will be back soon with photos and a proper thank you. At the moment all I know is that it is from my SR!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

lucidhalloween said:


> View attachment 740565
> 
> This beautiful cushion cover will be a permanent fixture now! Socks which, again, I was just looking for! And baking goodies.. cookie cutters and cupcake cases!
> 
> ...


ooh I love this! Great reap. Please post pictures of your dressed up skellies-I can't wait to see them in these clothes!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

OMG, My Reaper sent so any wonderful things. I am beyond blown away by the generosity and extent of all the fabulous Harry Potter things all the way from England! The box is huge and filled with the most wonderful things. I kept thinking there can’t be more but I kept pulling out item after item!
I opened it to find this wonder feather pen and when I removed the black tissue I was staring at a wonderful Death Eater and a gigantic toad that is the most precious thing!

I opened it to find this wonder feather pen and when I removed the black tissue I was staring at a wonderful Death Eater and a gigantic toad that is the most precious thing!

Nextthere is a note about Hagrid’s Hut and that it needed to be strong for all the magical creatures that have been there. It was a brick scene type setter to use for the hit and to cover with moss! How creative! I next found a large container with 3 English dragon eggs on the most special nest that seems to be made from some type of cardboard intricately cut cushion them. Stay tuned for more!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Continuing in my box of wonders next is My Patronus and inside the folder is this gorgeous necklace!

oops left out photos of eggs























Next from the box of wonders was this wonderful Golden Snitch and a pretty black lace web with four big black spiders! Plus a smaller size toad!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

There is MORE! A wonderful set of wands made from pencils, window clings, Spell Book pages for Lavender a d Chamomille a pouch with a tigers eye and turquoise stone and the other herbs


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Still more—this Owl dispatch letter addressed to H. Potter and it open up to be an insulated lunch kit! Then info sheets on various dragon eggs and Care of Magical Creatures!
I then pulled out this ancient secret book that was bestowed on me from afar! It is a secret book for the keeper of Magical Creatures and features a page on info on each one. Take a look at how thick this is and the exquisite outside of this priceless book!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Look how thick this book of magical creatures is! I then pulled out these two small wooden boxes that are decorated and tied with twine. I almost didn’t open them until my husband encouraged me to look inside. This great Reaper Sr t me my own small mandrake and A House Elf. Sssshhhh-it must be a crime to sneak them across the pond! I am so excited to have them! the next photo is of an official Nimbus 2000 key chain!










































































They final two items are magical plants one each of Mugwort and Henbane.Shhhh, I am sure the custom guys would frown on this, too.

wow what an over the top Secret Reaper I had. Please reveal yourself to me! Thank you so much! I absolutely love all the items and am blown away by all of these wonderful items and the time it tools to pull all this together for a virtual stranger! Thank you!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

printersdevil said:


> View attachment 740646


What an awesome reap!! I really love your house elf and baby mandrake! How much fun!!


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

I was reaped by the wonderful Holly Haunted & Red Flayer!!!! Super exciting to get a huge box today on the doorstep and opening it up was like Christmas Morning! Thank you SOOOOOO much for everything, I love it all!!!

The wrapping was gorgeous! I got a Halloween Mickey wreath, gnome and cute pumpkins, witch towels, trick or treat tumbler, plates and napkins, poison apples, hocus pocus sign and broom, a haunted mansion table runner, Pumpkin metal sign and notepad, an awesome fairy skeleton......


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

(Continued)
Also got this BEAUTIFUL Hocus Pocus canvas that she painted and Disneyland's Haunted Mansion Blueprints!!! THANK YOU SO MUCH AGAIN!!!!!! I love it!!!! Happy Halloween!!!


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

You're very welcome, PrintersDevil... the hagrid scene setter I customised. I tried to make it look a bit weather beaten, mud splattered and worn.. extra moss would be great but I'm afraid I ran out of time.
I hope your TOTs like the wand pencils, I'm sorry there aren't more.. again, time was against me!
There was also a third little potplant, did he not make the trip? I'm sorry if it broke.
You were a lot of fun to reap, so thank you 😊


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Lucidhalloween, thank you so much. It is also so fabulous! I did not see a broken plant. Maybe I missed in the the photos. I did add one after all the photos that Inledt out. I think I also missed the HP face mask!

thank you for a fun and fabulous Reaping! I can’t wait to use it all!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

hostesswiththemostess said:


> (Continued)
> Also got this BEAUTIFUL Hocus Pocus canvas that she painted and Disneyland's Haunted Mansion Blueprints!!! THANK YOU SO MUCH AGAIN!!!!!! I love it!!!! Happy Halloween!!!
> 
> View attachment 740675
> View attachment 740676


I'm so glad you like everything! I was so fun shopping and crafting for you. Happy Halloween!!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

I love those wooden boxes @printersdevil. Great reap! You received so many nice things. Nice job Lucidhalloween!

@hostesswiththemostess, wow, what a wonderful Hocus Pocus canvas! And I adore that pumpkin farm sign. Your reap is fantastic. Both of your reapers, Red Flayer and Holly Haunter, are do talented!

i see I have missed several other amazing reaps but don’t have the time to comment on all of them individually. I’m in awe of what everyone is receiving.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

This has happened several times this season..someone gets reaped and what they sent showed up same day!!!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I was reaped yesturday by Stinkerbell and Frog Prince. I am so sorry for the delay. Other than to mail by box out I was in bed. (not feeling good). But here are my pics


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

The sign has my Haunt name on it so now I am an official haunt. The second is a book of cemetery's. Did Frog make it? I love it!! I think my phone flipped the 3rd pic when I took it sideways. That is Chip looking at the pics. The next is a closer look at my light up candles. Tonight when it's dark I am going to turn them on. The next shows off my creatures. I have already planned where I want them in at least 3 different themes. So excited to use them! The next is a scarf (which looks like it has burglar masks-I love it), vines which again will fit into several themes, pirate keys which will definitely be use for my jail scene and that is Sara. The last is real moss and my creatures which Chip had to check out to see if it's a new cat-lol

I want to thank you both for everything. It will all fit so nicely into many themes!!!!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I was reaped and sent my package the same day lol-oh yeah someone will be reaped on Friday


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

I was reaped! Thanks for the great items, Kloey74!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

That Hocus Pocus painting is to die for—what a novel angle for it! I love kloey’s purple painting, too and is that a wreath? The haunt sign is great! Those candles are really going to pop and stand out in the dark! Great job everyone!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Shadow Panther said:


> I want to thank you both for everything. It will all fit so nicely into many themes!!!!


So happy you like it all.


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

🧙‍♀️


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

ceo418 said:


> I was reaped! Thanks for the great items, Kloey74!
> View attachment 740748
> View attachment 740749
> View attachment 740750
> View attachment 740751


I love your pumpkin!!


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

ceo418 said:


> I was reaped! Thanks for the great items, Kloey74!
> View attachment 740748
> View attachment 740749
> View attachment 740750
> View attachment 740751


Love the paper mache pumpkin!🎃


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

Holly Haunter said:


> Continued.....
> Then, while I watch the movie, I will be using these amazing coasters. Saki Girl, did you make these? They are great!
> View attachment 740473
> In the morning, I will be using my coffee coaster and this mug. I need my coffee lol!
> ...


Sakigrl, what an amazing REAP! I absolutely love love love all the lace, the skulls!!! Lucky victim! 🎃


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I was reaped omg its all so perfect thank you so much a_granger. You rock its all perfect 
So now for pics 
First my package ms arrive she sentc3









So I open box 1 to find these 2 amazing signs 

















Now I move to box 2 usps was not very nice to it one portion bottle got shattered 








But everything else was ok 
Check out these 3 cool potion bottles 

























Then


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Then she made me thesec2 cool books 


















This cute glass cauldron 









I think this is a was burner ? 

















These great wood crosses 

Then on to box 3 
Omg she made and sent a witch broom how cool is this 

















Here is everything together 















And here is everything set out


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

More set out i was going to hang sign but we get wind and sence its on my cover pourch I set on ground so dose not get blown off 

































































Thank you again so much for everything


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Saki.Girl said:


> More set out i was going to hang sign but we get wind and sence its on my cover pourch I set on ground so dose not get blown off
> View attachment 740858
> 
> 
> ...


So cool! Great reap-I love the Hex Emporium sign, the broom sign, the broom!! And the potion bottles!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

somethingwicked1959 said:


> Love the paper mache pumpkin!🎃


It's actually a funkin that I make over.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Love that broom sign and broom. Great reap!


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

oh wow! eveyone's reaps are so cool!

i got mine today and OH MY it was lovely! i will post pix soon (still at work from home job rn)!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Someone very special has boxes flying toward them. Just a little teaser to help you see them when they arrive. There are 3 of them. I just realized that I mentioned the multiple boxes on the card in one but not the others. When you see one of them you will know it is yours. Bah ha ha! Should arrive by Saturday.

also a teaser small package should be there already.


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

ok! wfh is done for the day, so here's what i got!


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

and more!




















































there was 1 casualty, but given how well everything was packaged, i am definitely blaming it on the rain and my sorely overworked postal employees. anyway, i think i can glue it back together and it'll still look cool. 

thaaaank youuuuuuuuuuu!   
i love everything!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Awesome Day if the Dead items and love all the Steampunk gears


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

kloey74 said:


> It's actually a funkin that I make over.


Wow, nice job looks like paper mache. 1 year I'm gonna find the time to make some paper mache pumpkins. I just love them. Any way love the pumpkin 🎃


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Saki I'm so soooo bummed that one jar broke but I'm glad the rest made it in one piece! You are such a super reaper and I loved coming up with things to add to your displays.


yoboseiyo said:


> and more!
> View attachment 740889
> View attachment 740890
> View attachment 740891
> ...



These are all fantastic I really like the Steampunk look so well done!!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Holly Haunter said:


> Ok everyone. Grab a glass of the poison of your choice and maybe a pumpkin flavored snack because this is going to take a minute! I’m going to be posting my daughter’s reap first, then mine. Yes-Saki Girl sent two boxes! My daughter was sooo excited. First, here are the boxes!
> View attachment 740453
> View attachment 740454
> They were decorated so cute with all the felt stickers! When she opened her box, here was her card. It made her laugh!
> ...


That furrybones is soo cute and I love these little embroidery key chains.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Holly Haunter said:


> Continued.....
> Then, while I watch the movie, I will be using these amazing coasters. Saki Girl, did you make these? They are great!
> View attachment 740473
> In the morning, I will be using my coffee coaster and this mug. I need my coffee lol!
> ...



I think I need a set of those dish towels. Wow great reap.


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

a_granger said:


> Saki I'm so soooo bummed that one jar broke but I'm glad the rest made it in one piece! You are such a super reaper and I loved coming up with things to add to your displays.
> 
> 
> 
> These are all fantastic I really like the Steampunk look so well done!!


aw, thanks!

i have fixed the broken one. i made it look like it has a candle stub. XD








and i'm gonna have to trawl the walgreens near me because i have a mighty need for moar skellie candles. XD


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Somebody is getting reaped on Monday!

These reaps are amazing!


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

Got my package out! Sorry for the delay oh victim. Gotta send tracking to bethene.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I am so heartbroken it didn’t make it. I bought that specifically with you in mind


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

bwahaha i responded to the wrong person upthread! oh goodness.


----------



## deadhouseplant (Aug 10, 2011)

I was reaped! (Actually got mine on Thursday so sorry for the delayed posting). Everything survived the journey unharmed including a cool glass crystal ball! Thanks KAB! I will give the kitties their presents tomorrow and take a picture of that too.








I got a wood tombstone that says 'Prepare yourself for a horrible scare', a spiderweb pillow, a couple cat toy balls with fish skeletons on them, two skeleton frogs, a skeleton in a cage, a crystal ball that lights up and two different color packs of a long grass like substance, is it seaweed?


















I really like the crystal ball, I was just thinking the other day that it might be nice to have one to put by my Ouija board and then one appeared... spoooky. I will probably put the wood tombstone near my candy bowl, just to keep TOTers on their toes and the spider pilow on my entry bench to go with some other Halloween pillows. The skeleton frogs will hang out with my witch, along with the caged skellie maybe. The seaweed will be useful in my pirate scene next year. Anyway, thank you KAB I love everything!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

I was reaped !!! After spending over 5 hours driving today, it was a wonderful surprise to come home to not one, but TWO packages!! A big thank you to my reaper Somethingwicked1959!!! 








Everything was wrapped so nice - I almost didn't want to open them! I love the black cats. Here's what was in the first box...








Here's the contents of the second box...








And she wrote me this wonderful letter about the items she sent, on great jack o'lantern paper! (I included the black cats from the packages to cover up names 








Here's a pic of the awesome tin and coffins (please excuse the assorted crafting items in the background of some of these pics) 








How did you know that I LOVE fuzzy socks?! I really needed to replace some of my worn out ones, too! These are perfect!








The coffins contained an infinity scarf, pumpkin knee socks and black lace gloves! 








Then we have some witchy kitchen items and a great little door hanger with "witch's bells"! I keep Halloweeny stuff in my kitchen year round so these are perfect 








There were goodies for the kitties - mice, cat nip, Temptations treats (their favorite) and this awesome spider that was immediately stolen and they have been throwing it around for hours! Bandit checking out the nip...








Banzai with the spider...








There's more in part 2...


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

Got a USPS notification that 2 of the 3 ( although I tracked the 3rd & it said delivery on the 16th )?? boxes i sent have been DELIVERED! Someone's been REAPED! 💀

I just got home, while I was out it started to HAIL !!! NO, ITS WAY TO EARLY 4 THAT. ❄❄❄


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

Yea , lol did see the above post, until after I sent mine. Glad they got there! & love that the kitty's r digging the goodies!!!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Part 2 of my Somethingwicked1959 reaping...








I love these cat signs! I actually have a sign on my front door that says "this house protected by attack cat" so the psycho cat will go with it perfectly! 








A black cat spatula and cookie cutters - these will be put to good use! I have a sizable collection of cookie cutters but I don't have these shapes - great choice!








I also bake cupcakes and you sent me everything I need for that! 








A lovely glass frog candle holder for my frog collection! And these pumpkin salt and pepper shakers are adorable! They'll be perfect for Thanksgiving, too! 








Skeleton earrings - I don't have any of these! Nail strips - I can't wait to try them out! And kitty makeup face tattoos - I am going to wear these in my next Zoom meeting! You probably think I'm joking but I'm dead serious! 








Cats and signs for my Spooky Town display - I actually considered buying these signs but never got around to it. How did you know?! 








I hope I didn't miss anything! It's been a long day and I took a lot of pictures. This was a great reap! Thank you again Somethingwicked1959!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

somethingwicked1959 said:


> Got a USPS notification that 2 of the 3 ( although I tracked the 3rd & it said delivery on the 16th )?? boxes i sent have been DELIVERED! Someone's been REAPED! 💀
> 
> I just got home, while I was out it started to HAIL !!! NO, ITS WAY TO EARLY 4 THAT. ❄❄❄


There's more?! I got 2 boxes today.


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

Lady frog, not 2 boxes, there is ANOTHER 1 coming TOMORROW!!! More goodies......🎃
Oh & too funny that YOU were my reaper for the Merry Reaper 2019! You sent me grandpa from the Munsters among other awesome stuff. I loved it


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

somethingwicked1959 said:


> Lady frog, not 2 boxes, there is ANOTHER 1 coming TOMORROW!!! More goodies......🎃
> Oh & too funny that YOU were my reaper for the Merry Reaper 2019! You sent me grandpa from the Munsters among other awesome stuff. I loved it all so much.
> So then when I got your name for my victim I was given an opportunity to show my appreciation. I so hope you like everything. I had a lot of fun putting it together, along with doing Halloween cards for the card exchange. It's been a fun October so far. ( except for the house painting I'm doing) lol💀
> Happy Halloween 🎃
> ...


Well now I can't wait for the mail to get here tomorrow!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Great and fun Reaps. I love the crystal ball! The frog skellies are cute and I am kintrigued by the sea grass. Your cats are so cute!
The next wrap also has awesome things! That psycho cat sign is perfect! Love that your babies all got treats! They green glass frog is so pretty and I also love the fuzzy socks.
This group is so special. We have all had some needed fun and a great break from all the COVID stress! I love this place and our Secret Reapers. Thank you Bethune for doing this over and over!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

My reaping continued today with a THIRD BOX!!! I love the use of a door covering to wrap the box - clever and spooky!








Inside we have more beautifully wrapped goodies... complete with guardian spiders! 








A giant toad - perfect for my front porch!








Three packages...







Two skeleton frogs and three glow in the dark frog pendants- this is probably a good time to mention that I love frogs so spooky frogs are the best! - plus an army of spiders! I have a project that these spiders will enjoy being part of, assuming my orange cat doesn't run off with them first. She loves plastic spiders.








See my two previous posts for the rest of my amazing reap from Somethingwicked1959. I never expected 3 boxes of goodies! You stalked me well!! Thank you!!!


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

Hi Ladyfrog, 🐸 I'm so glad the # 3 made it there today. The frogs were a no brainer, lol. I wanted flies for the inside of the box, & at the last minute couldn't find them at Michael's,


----------



## linkit (Sep 1, 2020)

Amazing reap from Czarina Kata'rina thank you everything is unbelievably amazing


----------



## linkit (Sep 1, 2020)

Ill be making special skull cakes


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

What fantastic reaps, so much fun stuff! I’m enjoying all the photos. And the cats are too cute!


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

linkit said:


> Also the candles are on with velcro so you can turn them on and off


I noticed that! Thank you! You are so incredibly thoughtful and talented!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I was reaped by the wonderful Printersdevil!!!.
1st is a witch!! I will get her up for the big day!!!
Next is a adorable light up pumpkin!!
Cute little cat salt and pepper shakers come next. Alas one kitty didn't make it.
Next I received not 1 but 4 Halloween canvases with led lights!!!! They are so cool!!!!!

Next is a couple of little witches and a really cute owl!!!!
A dog and cat coloring book...right up my alley!!!
Next is a really cool candle holder for my witches area!!!!
Then come a beautiful black lace top( with Kirby holding court on it) that I will be making a beautiful doll dress out of at some point ( if I ever stop procrastinating!)


More to come on another post


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Next page!!! 
A pair of witch hats salt and pepper shakers!!!

The most adorable witch doing yoga!!!
A group shot...but I see the little witch in red didn't make it in other shots. She is too too cute!
Another group shot...
The 2 tiny little dolls. I love their faces. They will make cute little fairies or pixies!!
A cool candle doe my witches table. Love the little witches boot plate. Which also sadly broke, but its a clean break, I will be able to glue it.

A better look at the beautiful black lace! 
Louie checking out my witch!!
Another picture of the dolls!!

Thank you Printersdevil!!! You brightened up my day ( baby kitties getting fixed,, so gone,,worried mama!) I love everything and will put it to good use!!!!! Already put little witches in my tiered tray!!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

bethene said:


> Next page!!!
> A pair of witch hats salt and pepper shakers!!!
> 
> The most adorable witch doing yoga!!!
> ...


I love the yoga witch! Very unique! What a great reap!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I am so glad you realized what the black lace piece of clothing was! I meant to add a note. I thought it was pretty lace.
Dang, I hate things broke in transit!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I know! Sometimes no matter how good you pack it you wonder what they were doing with the box, playing soccer???!!!??

I actually have a fair amount of clothes I plan on (someday 👻 👻 🤪) using to make outfits!!!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

linkit said:


> Amazing reap from Czarina Kata'rina thank you everything is unbelievably amazing
> View attachment 741198


I love the pictures and the mini waffle maker! Nice reap!


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

Ive been reaped. I got a broken candle holder, a broken Dracula, an infinity scarf, a dish towel and I think it's a place mat? Thanks


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

somethingwicked1959 said:


> Ive been reaped. I got a broken candle holder, a broken Dracula, an infinity scarf, a dish towel and I think it's a place mat? Thanks
> View attachment 741364


WHO SENT THIS???


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Are you asking who sent the reap to you, or who sent your response post for the reap?

If the latter - have you been hacked?


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

Who sent the reap. No not hacked.


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

it didn't have a name on the box?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

hey beth when will the merry reaper be starting?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

yoboseiyo said:


> ok! wfh is done for the day, so here's what i got!
> View attachment 740879
> View attachment 740880
> View attachment 740881
> ...





yoboseiyo said:


> and more!
> View attachment 740889
> View attachment 740890
> View attachment 740891
> ...


nice reap sorry about the casualtiy sometimes i think usps plays lets throw the boxes


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

deadhouseplant said:


> I was reaped! (Actually got mine on Thursday so sorry for the delayed posting). Everything survived the journey unharmed including a cool glass crystal ball! Thanks KAB! I will give the kitties their presents tomorrow and take a picture of that too.
> View attachment 741004
> 
> I got a wood tombstone that says 'Prepare yourself for a horrible scare', a spiderweb pillow, a couple cat toy balls with fish skeletons on them, two skeleton frogs, a skeleton in a cage, a crystal ball that lights up and two different color packs of a long grass like substance, is it seaweed?
> ...


 very unique crystal ball


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> I was reaped by the wonderful Printersdevil!!!.
> 1st is a witch!! I will get her up for the big day!!!
> Next is a adorable light up pumpkin!!
> Cute little cat salt and pepper shakers come next. Alas one kitty didn't make it.
> ...





bethene said:


> Next page!!!
> A pair of witch hats salt and pepper shakers!!!
> 
> The most adorable witch doing yoga!!!
> ...


love the pitchers i like that they are perfect size this reap is so you


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> I know! Sometimes no matter how good you pack it you wonder what they were doing with the box, playing soccer???!!!??
> 
> I actually have a fair amount of clothes I plan on (someday 👻 👻 🤪) using to make outfits!!!


one year i packed my reapers box with scarfs they were doing a gypsy theme i was like these scarfs will make extra protection against usps lol


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ladyfrog said:


> My reaping continued today with a THIRD BOX!!! I love the use of a door covering to wrap the box - clever and spooky!
> View attachment 741106
> 
> Inside we have more beautifully wrapped goodies... complete with guardian spiders!
> ...


i have that little skeleton frog i just love him he is such a cutie


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> Look how thick this book of magical creatures is! I then pulled out these two small wooden boxes that are decorated and tied with twine. I almost didn’t open them until my husband encouraged me to look inside. This great Reaper Sr t me my own small mandrake and A House Elf. Sssshhhh-it must be a crime to sneak them across the pond! I am so excited to have them! the next photo is of an official Nimbus 2000 key chain!
> View attachment 740635
> 
> 
> ...


wow you got some very unique hairy potter stuff i am doing this theme next year some great ideas


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ceo418 said:


> I was reaped! Thanks for the great items, Kloey74!
> View attachment 740748
> View attachment 740749
> View attachment 740750
> View attachment 740751


love the tree painting


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Shadow Panther said:


> I was reaped yesturday by Stinkerbell and Frog Prince. I am so sorry for the delay. Other than to mail by box out I was in bed. (not feeling good). But here are my pics
> 
> View attachment 740741
> 
> ...


Shadow panther i love the colors on your cat wow


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

hostesswiththemostess said:


> I was reaped by the wonderful Holly Haunted & Red Flayer!!!! Super exciting to get a huge box today on the doorstep and opening it up was like Christmas Morning! Thank you SOOOOOO much for everything, I love it all!!!
> 
> The wrapping was gorgeous! I got a Halloween Mickey wreath, gnome and cute pumpkins, witch towels, trick or treat tumbler, plates and napkins, poison apples, hocus pocus sign and broom, a haunted mansion table runner, Pumpkin metal sign and notepad, an awesome fairy skeleton......
> 
> ...


cute little gnome


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

The Merry reaper signups start this Saturday, the 25th!🤓👻🙀


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> The Merry reaper signups start this Saturday, the 25th!🤓👻🙀


oh sweet i should start working on my list now


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

hope everyone has a great Halloween


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Waiting on our reap yet.... YES a notice of a package at the PO so hope that's it.


----------



## linkit (Sep 1, 2020)

Saki.Girl said:


> cute little gnome


Wow everything looks great


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

I was reaped and I love it all! Picture to come... Thank you Reaper!


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

I was reaped...thanks.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

We were reap had to wait to get to the PO to pick it up.
Inside were a couple of packages of DT stickers and a pack of pencils that we'll add to our swag bag gifts when we finally get to do our spooky camp out event. 2 packs of small paper plates that will make a nice addition to the potluck table whenever we get to hold that camp out. Some spider web garland and a cool lamp we'll use tonight in the hearse... Earl our coffin pal will love the added bling.










Our Fur-babies Millie and Mr Riggs will LOVE the pumpkin treats.... Yeap I'm pretty sure they are yummy... For the record both are great danes Millie is a mere 130 pounds Mr, Riggs last time we got him to get on a TRUCK scale he was over 250 pounds that was 2 years ago he's gotten older and flabby since.... so goes middle age for us all.


----------



## SpookySpoof (Aug 22, 2017)

hi all
I've been really crap! and i'm soooooo sorry. To my victim, your package has been sent this past week - just been so busy with work and struggling with depression. We were allowed to go back to work in September then told not too, local city lock-downs (even the whole country of Wales is on full lock-down for 17days!) and now our town has been put on Tier 2 (high alert) for raising cases of covid... 

So victim - i do apologise - I'm keeping fingers and toes crossed you will get your package before next weekend. 

I did get an amazing package from my Reaper!!!! I will post pics tomorrow - but to say its giving me a perk up is an understatement..... Thank you sooooooo much!! 

Its nearly midnight here and from tomorrow I am now unable to visit my mum in her house (lives two streets away) but annoyingly I can get on a train / tube and travel with random people or even a plane to Europe!?! Our government seems to not know what they doing and its confusing all of us..... sorry for the rant but its been extra tough since September


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

^SpookySpoof - you know where we are if you want to PM anyone.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

this has been a bad year for so many. I am so sorry Spooky spoof. Hugs!! We are the forum are here for you... a message away!!


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

saki, no worries about the breakage. i hot glued it all back together and it looks even more awesome now.


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Thank you, Bethene!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

That is awesome!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

LucidHalloween ,she looks great!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

cool


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

I’m way behind on catching up but loving everyones reaps. I haven’t received my reap yet but it is on the way. Apparently it is coming from another country. I’m really excited and can hardly wait for it to get here. I will share photos as soon as it does.


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

A huge thank you to my Reaper, LadyFrog, and a monster-sized apology to everyone else for taking so long to post pictures!

What's in the box? (Sorry, we did the online Bowling For Soup concerts this weekend and they have a new song coming out called "Brad Pitt" and now that is stuck in my head... "I bet even Brad Pitt wishes he could be Brad Pitt" )









I tried (with no luck) to get everything in one shot... but I did manage to hide most of my pc, so, bonus! This pic includes an infinity scarf, gel window clings, trick-or-treat bag, and the Snoopy "Happy Holidays" wallpaper on my pc...









Next pic includes candy, a Halloween pin (love), a hand-painted ornament (it's going on the tree right after I post this... I didn't let myself play with anything until I got this posted... Instead of doing the full Christmas set-up this year, we are keeping the Halloween tree up and just adding some Christmas-themed NBC ornaments since we are re-doing my daughter's room as her Christmas present and the house will be too much of a hot mess if we try to add our regular Christmas trees and indoor decorations to what will be her stuff scattered in every room of the house while we paint)...
hand-painted light-up jack-o-lanterns, gingerdead man (so needed since I'm not getting my Christmas baking stuff down either... I talked my hubby into getting down the Halloween tree by promising he wouldn't have to go back into the attic until after Christmas) 









Here is a better pic of the pumpkins, plus lights, more gel clings, and assorted goodies. 









She also sent these cute tins and 2 mice for my kittens (what do you call a teenage cat?) that were marinated in homegrown catnip..









which means I get to share kitty pics! Loki & Tricksy say meow!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

CzarinaKatarina said:


> A huge thank you to my Reaper, LadyFrog, and a monster-sized apology to everyone else for taking so long to post pictures!
> 
> What's in the box? (Sorry, we did the online Bowling For Soup concerts this weekend and they have a new song coming out called "Brad Pitt" and now that is stuck in my head... "I bet even Brad Pitt wishes he could be Brad Pitt" )
> View attachment 742895
> ...


Nice reap and cute kitties!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

CzarinaKatarina said:


> A huge thank you to my Reaper, LadyFrog, and a monster-sized apology to everyone else for taking so long to post pictures!
> 
> What's in the box? (Sorry, we did the online Bowling For Soup concerts this weekend and they have a new song coming out called "Brad Pitt" and now that is stuck in my head... "I bet even Brad Pitt wishes he could be Brad Pitt" )
> View attachment 742895
> ...


Loki and Tricksy are adorable!!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

I was reaped by SpookySpoof! The box came from over the pond so it had a long, and apparently eventful, journey. It arrived damaged and the paper Fortune Teller sign was bent and torn but I can tape it back together for next Halloween.


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

aww, too bad about the sign!
everything looks cute though!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

yoboseiyo said:


> aww, too bad about the sign!
> everything looks cute though!


Yes, it is very cute.


----------



## SpookySpoof (Aug 22, 2017)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> I was reaped by SpookySpoof! The box came from over the pond so it had a long, and apparently eventful, journey. It arrived damaged and the paper Fortune Teller sign was bent and torn but I can tape it back together for next Halloween.
> 
> View attachment 742947



Hi - i'm back after several months off here and liiting my social media to get my head in the right place. I'm sorry the sign got damaged but glad it go there eventually.


----------

